# Project LiQuiD TJ07 /TRI-SLI rig



## Fitseries3 (Feb 1, 2008)

First off.... let me say i have spent TONS of money on this project and i am still lacking a few things. one of which is the 3rd GTX that im sure everyone will notice is NOT there. i DO have the card but no waterblock for it yet so it's not in there yet. i have benched it with 3 GTX's and it does pretty good and can run just about any game out maxed! even crysis runs amazingly smooth with everything on very high and resolution set to 1920x1200 on my 24" W LCD. 

This is a dual loop setup. 

LOOP
   1. CPU(d-tek fusion with quick mount kit) -> Thermachill PA120.2 -> Swiftech MCRES-MICRO   
           -> Laing D5

   2. GTX(danger den) -> GTX(danger den) -> T-line/danger den filport ->Thermochill PA120.3
            -> Laing D5

Im planning of cooling the NB.... found something from a guy in germany for the 780i  >LINK<

This 780i is my 3rd one and they have all been POS's. 

THING I NEED/ NEED TO DO:
   1. another antec 900 5 1/4" bay fill/knockout
   2. Danger Den GTX block
   3. 780i that isn't a POS :shadedshu
   4. finish machining the divider plate that separates the top form the bottom of the case
   5. tidy up wiring behind MB tray
   6. load up my other set of hard drives and finish custom wiring

im sure i forgot a few things. 

what do you think?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Feb 1, 2008)

GAHHH! ACCKKK! 

I just gagged on my own tongue at the awesomeness of that set-up!!!

You sir, impress me greatly!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 1, 2008)

i'll be selling some of my stuff that i didn't use here soon. currently im selling one of my q6600's.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats why i think the tj07 is the most awesomest case for water cooling.

Very nice mate.

Oh,and 3 gtx's


----------



## twicksisted (Feb 1, 2008)

hey... why can i only see 2 GTX cards if you got 3?
There is no space for a third as your galaxy PSU is rammed up against the second card and theres only one bridge...

just out of interest... (and by the way what a beautiful setup it is even if it is 2 cards and not 3)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 1, 2008)

it works perfect for what i had in mind... a crazy setup, water cooled, and contained INSIDE the case. i hate seeing peoples computers with crap all over the place... radiators mounted on top/side or sitting on a desk. you should be able to pick up your computer and take it somewhere without having to take it apart and put it back together. i hated the TJ07 for a long time but after looking at 1000's of pictures of how well it was designed i HAD to get one. $335 wasn't cheap either, but worth every dollar.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 1, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> hey... why can i only see 2 GTX cards if you got 3?
> There is no space for a third as your galaxy PSU is rammed up against the second card and theres only one bridge...
> 
> just out of interest... (and by the way what a beautiful setup it is even if it is 2 cards and not 3)



try reading his post. he says in the second sentence that he still needs to get his hands on a third.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 1, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> hey... why can i only see 2 GTX cards if you got 3?
> There is no space for a third as your galaxy PSU is rammed up against the second card and theres only one bridge...
> 
> just out of interest... (and by the way what a beautiful setup it is even if it is 2 cards and not 3)



like i stated above... i don't have a block for the 3rd card yet but the benches were run yesterday with all 3 cards on air. the 3rd card goes between the other 2. there IS room for it in there and i still have 1 PCI-e and 2 PCI slots after the 3 gtx's are in. all 6 slots are usable because of the single slot design of the Danger Den blocks.

EDIT: I DO HAVE A 3rd CARD... i just dont have it in there in the pics.


----------



## twicksisted (Feb 1, 2008)

aaah ok...sorry i diddnt read properly then 
looks wicked though mate... extremely menacing hehehe....

how does crysis play on that rig with all 3?

dont answer that... just rwad the post and it runs smooth hehehe...
Note to self... must read properly first before replying, even if drinking beers


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 1, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> aaah ok...sorry i diddnt read properly then
> looks wicked though mate... extremely menacing hehehe....
> 
> how does crysis play on that rig with all 3?



that's OK...

crysis plays great on very high @ 1920x1200. over 40FPS for sure. no lag at all.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 1, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> that's OK...
> 
> crysis plays great on very high @ 1920x1200. over 40FPS for sure. no lag at all.



i should hope so, three cards that cost $500 a piece, if it didn't play smooth there would be bloodshed...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 1, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> i should hope so, three cards that cost $500 a piece, if it didn't play smooth there would be bloodshed...



actually the 3 cards only cost me $720 total.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 1, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> actually the 3 cards only cost me $720 total.



so $240 a piece? where the hell did you get them? that's what a 3870 costs!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 1, 2008)

step up! that's even counting the cost of the cards i sent in. i bought 1 for $350 used and the other 2 are step up cards.


----------



## strick94u (Feb 1, 2008)

this is going to be an awesome build after seeing where its at so far can't wait to see what it will become great job Fits.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 1, 2008)

another shot... this one in the dark... not the best pic.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2008)

OFF TOPIC BUT... has anyone had any trouble with ram on the 780i's?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2008)

WOW. temps on this setup....

both gtx's are 37c idle and 44c load

q6600 @ 3.5ghz runs 32c idle and 40c load.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 2, 2008)

you sir rock ...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2008)

any suggestions on anything i should do?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2008)

i though you would enjoy the temps...

q6600 @ 3.6ghz @ 1.45v
2x 8800gtx's @ 626/1000

all water


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm amazed... It looks really nice. Was it hard to modify the case?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2008)

TechnicalFreak said:


> I'm amazed... It looks really nice. Was it hard to modify the case?



not hard to mod at all. i have moded very little. that's how i do things. when im doe you wont be able to tell that anything has been moded. the only hard thing was and still is... getting the mid section divider machined out so that all the hoses and cabling will run properly as it is now in the pics.


----------

